# Problem with Rat Cage Odor



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok so I'm trying everything to keep my rat cage smelling nice and clean but it's becoming impossible and everyone in the household keeps complaining. I've beginning to think that the part where everyone keeps saying that rat's don't smell bad is a lie. After a thorough clean with antibacterial liquid dish wash soap and doing fleece laundry, the cage smells the way it's supposed to. Then after a day, it smells like urine, poo, and slightly food even after doing a morning wipe down and vacuum. The fabric that I let them nest with also smells like pure urine within a day. Because of this, I end up doing deep thorough washes every three days with just four small young rats ~125g each.

I then bought white vinegar hoping it'll help, but after wiping down the entire cage the vinegar begins to smell and become just as irritating, which is probably not good for the rats either. I even bought baking soda which is opened and right next to the cage, but baking soda did absolutely nothing. It's better off just having the window open 24/7. I went into having rats thinking they won't smell and I'd only have to do laundry every week and deep cleans every month. Yet it seems like I have to do laundry every day and deep cleans every three days. Some people said I should leave the cage a little dirty so they wont remark, but that defeats the whole purpose of having a clean cage.

I also got a pee rock, but they still pee everywhere. They are litter trained, but it seems the litter doesn't even hold in the smell even though I bought the expensive Carefresh Litter Plus. Everyone here uses fleece, but I just don't see how it's any good for rats. It needs to be changed daily, gets chewed on, and ripped apart. What am I missing here? With regular bedding it holds in the smells for longer periods of time, gives your rats something to play and dig in, doesn't require you to buy a bin or expensive litter, doesn't require you to do laundry, doesn't make you waste time sewing your ripped apart fleece, doesn't require you to vacuum and it's extremely easy to change.

Am I using the wrong litter? Should I use more water with vinegar to keep the odor down? Is there a way to stop them from peeing all over my fleece within a day? Is there something that can stop this odor?

I just don't get it, if the cage smells than clearly this isn't healthy for a rat. People say fleece is cheap, but jeopardizing your rats health isn't cheap. Wasting time on laundry, sewing, cleaning can all be avoided by paying a little extra for regular bedding and saves you more time and money in the long run because time means money. Buying and looking for products to stop odor from your cage also isn't cheap, nor is buying a separate vacuum. Please someone inform me because I'm about to return everything and get some regular bedding.


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have like 6 sets of fleece for my DCN that I rotate daily I only do wash once a week and the cage doesn't smell. Walmart has cheap blankets


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a rat manor from petco and changing the fleece is very difficult for me because I need to unattached the cage from the pan that it's hooked onto, which requires me to move my rats into another container. Could it be the cage that's the problem? I have to admit, the cage doesn't seem very durable and it's frustrating to work with. The levels can easily fall off from daily cleanings and my rats toss around the ramps like it's nothing. So maybe having many spares of bedding along with having an easy way to replace the fleece would be much easier. Also I got my fleece for $5 a yard at a local craft store. Is it cheaper at Wal-Mart?


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

The blankets were 3.99 and I know what you mean it would be a lot easier to do if the cage was easy to clean. I love my critter nation because the pans all come out and all you have to do is open the doors the only hassle was putting it together but an easier to clean cache might be better for you but def changing the fleece daily keeps odor down


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

The blankets were big enough to fold over and cover my critter nation floor too they are pretty big


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Fleece by itself isn't absorbent. What fleece does is wicks away the urine to the bottom of the material -- which is a good thing but then it will puddle on the shelf. If you use fleece by itself then it will stink horribly but if you put absorbent cotton towels underneath it will hold up for longer. 

Leaving the cage a little dirty doesn't really defeat the purpose. I know it sounds weird but rats love their smell on things and when you clean so aggressively they are desperate to remark everything. When I used other bedding I would always leave a handful of dirty in it and it smelled wonderful for much longer.

Carefresh isn't really a good litter. It gets soggy incredibly easily and it's all dusty and wet and doesn't absorb well. Pellets with baking soda compressed into them are very successful. Some people on here use Blue Buffalo litter and like it a lot.

I have never had the problems with fleece that you are describing. It got stinky first and I was like  and then I put a towel underneath and I can't smell a thing. I have to wash it every 2-3 days but it takes literally 5 or 10 minutes out of my time. I use hot water and vinegar/Nature's Miracle and there isn't a single smell on the pans and I never have to vacuum. Clearly, I'm thinking that fleece just isn't for you or your rats, which is understandable. If you don't like it that much and are struggling and have tried what everyone says then buy another type of bedding.

Rats don't smell. They smell like grape soda or tortilla chips. Their urine is strong but it can be controlled but if it's that unbearable they could have a diet problem. If you like other types of bedding, then just switch. Fleece isn't a miracle bedding just because lots of people use it.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Try Marshall's Good-Bye Odor for small animals. You can get it online and Petsmart also carries it. 

I never wash the fleece in Belle's cage. I throw it away and replace it with new each time. I only have 1 rat, so it's not that expensive for me. 

What do you feed your rats? Diet also makes a difference in odor. 

http://www.wag.com/smallanimal/p/marshall-goodbye-odor-for-small-animals-119442?site=CA&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc_W&utm_term=MPP-017&utm_campaign=GooglePLA&CAWELAID=1323897663&utm_content=pla&ca_sku=MPP-017&ca_gpa=pla&ca_kw={keyword}


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rats don't smell. Hold a ferret then you learn what smells. Rats, like other animals, have smelly excrements mostly urine. 
Place absorbent towels under your fleece and sprinkle baking soda in between. 
Care fresh is nothing good at all. Switch to a cat litter. 


I have 11 rats. I wipe down the cage daily and vacuum it daily. It's normal work and comes with owning animals. I used fleece and yes alone you will be changing it every three days. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh also make sure the Area around the cage is cleaned up too. Often forgotten. 

I use ferret descenting spray as a pick me up between cleanings. 

I also wanted to add vinegar smells awful to me. It's use that to clean up things or buy a cage cleaner I use Nature"s Miracle.

I'm sorry it's frustrating but it's normal to deal with when you own animals. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Rats don't smell. Hold a ferret then you learn what smells. Rats, like other animals, have smelly excrements mostly urine.
> Place absorbent towels under your fleece and sprinkle baking soda in between.
> Care fresh is nothing good at all. Switch to a cat litter.
> 
> ...


See this is confusing, I've been told that cat litter is bad for rats as is baking soda and that it could even kill them. As for absorbent towels, exactly what kind and where can I buy it for cheap because currently I don't have absorbent towels under my fleece. Also my fleece ALWAYS gets ripped apart, so I'm assuming the same will happen with the towels. Is there something better or more reliable than fleece? What kind of cat litter should I get or is all cat litter the same?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm using yesterday's news. Clay cat litter is awful.
Baking soda consumed in huge amounts or filtering in the air can be problematic. I use it on my carpet and in the litter box. 


Goodwill should sell towels cheap. Or walmart has puppy pads. Tearing up is a ratty problem unfortunately. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

There's all different kinds of cat litters. Blue Buffalo is the one I have seen so many people using and it works great and is walnut based and dust free. That's safe.

I looked it up for a long while ago and found out that baking soda can be harmful in large amounts to rats but it's also toxic to humans in large amounts due to all the sodium. Essentially, a bit of baking soda sprinkled and rubbed in, especially in between a towel and fleece really isn't going to harm your rats assuming they even found out it was there and tried to eat it anyways. Needs to be a large quanity. Baking soda is in a lot of cookies and stuff too, so if you've ever given your rat a junky treat it probably had some baking soda in it. If you are uncomfortable with the idea and scared don't do it.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for all your tips, I'm going to get a towel right now and I've read that washing fleece with vinegar will get my rats to stop chewing it. I'm also going to look for a new cage because this one has way too many issues with it.


----------



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

I get my towels from Goodwill, they're about $2 and half that if the tag is the right color and they're usually pretty good towels, not the chintzy, thin ones at Walmart. I also get my fleece there. They always have blankets and those Snuggies for $3 or so and I can get enough for one pan and two shelves for my CN and the sleeves I use for tunnels/hammocks! It's not the highest quality, but that's OK.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

lcs said:


> I get my towels from Goodwill, they're about $2 and half that if the tag is the right color and they're usually pretty good towels, not the chintzy, thin ones at Walmart. I also get my fleece there. They always have blankets and those Snuggies for $3 or so and I can get enough for one pan and two shelves for my CN and the sleeves I use for tunnels/hammocks! It's not the highest quality, but that's OK.


That sounds like an awesome idea, thanks!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I use bathroom rugs for my rats cage floor. Don't use clay or clumping litter. I use blue buffalo pellet litter a bag lasts a while. If you do go fleec e watch for sales at Joanns. Also the dollar store has small blankets and thrift stores. Yes towels are a must to help with the smell. I would put some baking soda in the bottom under neath the towel to help with smell too. Also I was everything washable every week. Toys, hammocks, flooring etc.... With about a cup of vinegar for a full load plus detergent. I change the litter box twice a week and spot clean once a day smell is minimal.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

TexasRatties said:


> I use bathroom rugs for my rats cage floor. Don't use clay or clumping litter. I use blue buffalo pellet litter a bag lasts a while. If you do go fleec e watch for sales at Joanns. Also the dollar store has small blankets and thrift stores. Yes towels are a must to help with the smell. I would put some baking soda in the bottom under neath the towel to help with smell too. Also I was everything washable every week. Toys, hammocks, flooring etc.... With about a cup of vinegar for a full load plus detergent. I change the litter box twice a week and spot clean once a day smell is minimal.


See this goes back to the whole cage problem, the doors I have for my cage are so tiny that I need to take apart the bottom of the cage just to take the litter pan out. The only way I can clean my wheel is with a wipe down because it's above the middle level that never gets taken apart because it's so frustrating to deal with. In fact, I didn't even purchase the wheel I wanted because of the size of my cage. For Christ sake, it was a pain trying to figure out how to put in a litter pan and large igloo in my cage because they just barely fit. So I'm sure after I get a better cage and put towels under my fleece, cage cleaning will be MUCH easier and will have less odor.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Haha as a general rule I always want my head and hopefully also an arm to fit through any cage door.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a feisty ferret cage just so ya know. I don't have any experience with a rat manor but with 4 rats they will soon outgrow it


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

So they just ripped the fleece open like always and then because there was a rag under the fleece, they made a home under there, making my cleaning a whole lot harder. They even managed to rip apart my rag. So now I have to take the entire cage apart and pull out the fleece just to get to my rats and do some cleaning. While I think the cage has a lot to do with it, the fleece and rag idea seems to failed miserably for me. My rats just can't handle anything soft as bedding because they'll destroy it and make it unusable within a week, costing me money. Right now I'm going to try the no bedding idea, because this is ridiculous.

Just to show you how annoying fleece has been for me, my girlfriend won't even sew for me anymore because it's been a constant thing. Seriously what am I doing wrong and how is everyone else able to manage with this? If the rag I have got already ripped apart, how would sheets or towels be any different? Besides, they even cost more. Any tips how to hold your bedding down?


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Never mind, I already got the new critter nation coming and it seems using towels and fleece is so much easier to clip and use unlike with this garbage Rat Manor. I despise the Rat Manor with a passion, I wanted to rip open a bigger door for it today. As for now I'll do cleaning twice a day because they don't have any bedding, but they do have plenty fleece to play with and sleep in.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, the no bedding idea doesn't work, it got very disgusting very fast and I didn't like the idea of them being uncomfortable. So instead I added fleece with a towel under it and keep squirting and sewing up whatever gets ripped up. They finally stopped ripping my bedding apart, lets hope it'll last.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

So with an update, I got the critter nation and it's everything a rat owner would want. Anyone who wants to use fleece in their cage, this is exactly what you're looking for. My rats no longer are interested in ripping apart my fleece. In addition I found out the odor was coming from the litter box because the carefresh litter plus is the worst litter possible. It did not control the odor at all; period. I started using Blue Buffalo's Walnut Cat Litter and my room now smells fresh. Seriously, do not get a cage with a small door, returning my petco rat manor was worth every moment.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Glad to hear it!! Yes I use the blue buffalo it works great  I use the pellet version and the smell really holds down.


----------

